# Hilfe! Feature detection - Browser nach Java abfragen



## maluuuuu (29. Mai 2022)

Hallo Zusammen, 

Ich muss für meine Abschlussprüfung eine Website mit einen Infinity Slider entwickeln, mit der Methode des Progressive Enhancement. Also sollte dieser für ältere Browser in CSS und sonst in JS umgesetzt werden. 

Bei der Umsetzung des Sliders in CSS und JS hab ich keine Probleme, aber wie kann ich nun in Java abfragen, dass bei deaktivierten JS der CSS-Slider dargestellt wird? 
Die if-else-Anweisung wäre ja eine Möglichkeit. Leider weiß ich, auch nach stundenlangen googeln überhaupt nicht, wie der genaue Syntax ist und wie ich die beiden Slider in der Abfrage dann "einbinde". Kann mir jemand dafür ein genaues Beispiel geben?

Ich hab noch nie so richtig mit JavaScript gearbeitet und bin deshalb ein bisschen überfragt. 

Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## temi (29. Mai 2022)

Java <> JavaScript, insofern falsches Forum. Allerdings stellt sich die Frage, wie man bei _deaktiviertem_ JS, _mittels_ JS etwas abfragen kann.

Vielleicht hilft ja dieser Beitrag: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/3814273/check-if-javascript-is-enabled-in-browser


----------



## Robert Zenz (29. Mai 2022)

maluuuuu hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab noch nie so richtig mit JavaScript gearbeitet und bin deshalb ein bisschen überfragt.


Merkt man, du verwechselst naemlich Java mit JavaScript.

Ansonsten gibt es das `noscript` HTML Element.


----------



## Oneixee5 (29. Mai 2022)

maluuuuu hat gesagt.:


> Also sollte dieser für ältere Browser in CSS und sonst in JS umgesetzt werden.


Also diese Anforderung ist völlig dubios. Wenn schon unterschieden wird, dann für ältere Browser JS und für neuere in CSS. Wenn sich aber etwas in CSS umsetzen lässt, dann würde man immer CSS statt JS wählen. Ältere Browser kann man eigentlich auch ganz ausschließen, da oft Sicherheitslücken vorhanden sind.


----------

